# Tire Pressure Monitor



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

Yesterday I heard a loud POP sound while parking.
I thought I scraped the curb, but I had run over a bottle some a**hole left in the street.
Driving away, I heard a rubbing noise.
When I pulled over, the tire was completely flat.

I never received any warning in the MMI !
How is that supposed to work?


----------

